# Covina, CA Area babies for sale/free



## redbutterfly13 (Dec 16, 2014)

i have 4 boys available for adoption at the end of january, they are from a litter of 6 but im keeping 2. 3 are black and white hooded (Riddler, Rhino, Rapture) and one all black with white "socks" on his front paws (wormtail). they are only 2 weeks old right now so at the end of january they will be ready to go home with you! all i want is for them to go to good homes which is why i dont mind giving them away for free or for some money if you are so inclined






















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------

